# Osterdeko 2015



## Goldkäferchen (25. März 2015)

Hallo, zusammen!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder zur österlichen Deko am Haus und Garten und teich und wasserspiel und und und....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## koile (25. März 2015)

Auch uns sind die Hasen schon auf der Wiese. 
Ich muß immer aufpassen das sie mir nicht ••••••••••• werden.


----------

